# hay preservitive



## dasiders63 (Jul 7, 2013)

new to the forum nice to be here, what hay preservative to you guys recommend for alfalfa. I live in Indiana and looking for a place to buy as well. need something that works. and not to hard on the baler. thanks guys.


----------



## b2jrg (Jun 4, 2008)

Harvest Tec Automatic System. Acid from Nutritional Blending in Indiana.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

You have a number of choices that work. Harvest Tec is the Commercial system for liquid preservative.

You can fabricate your own from parts and pieces if you have the desire.

Harvest Tec changes the dose of acid or Buffered Acid using changing pump pressures.

I fabricated a system that was set to work on 22% moisture hay at 18 strokes per bale. For 24% moisture at 22 strokes per bale. As the approached 18% moisture I would bale at 12 strokes per bale. Drier than that turn the pump off and continue baling.

The acids prevent mold with their fumes. There are also organic dry and wet systems. They put their organic stuff at each and every/most positions that mold would like to attach.

They all work within their own limits.

The better they work the more they cost.

When I learned to drop the hay in a wide swath, covering 75% of the ground with hay I quit using a preservative.

If I were making Large & heavy Bales I would still use something.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I use a dry product called Gem dust from Gem Silage here in Red Deer Ab. Its not 100% fool proof but it does really help. I would not be with out in making round bales. I sell a lot of hay to horse people and some of them even think its the end of the world if there is one small moldy spot in a bale. Even if the hay is dry you can still hit the odd thick wetter spot and it helps with that.


----------

